# HED wheels and S3



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if HED Jet 4 C2 wheels are compatible with the S3?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

For anyone who cares to know, starting from the current 09' special edition Tour de France S3 to the 2010 S3, the chainstays have been revised to be compatible with many more wheel options on the market.


----------

